# Residential repairs to an old duntex roof



## The KC Group (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank god there are not a lot of these roofs left, the tiles are so brittle but we managed to get it back in shape and looking reasonable



















We gave it a clean too http:









The KC Group of Florida


----------



## roofrepair (Sep 30, 2011)

The before and after is remarkable. It's aesthetically nicer looking, and obviously a higher quality now. Any times as to how to keep the duntex from fracturing while working on and around it?

Roof repair is no job, it's a hobby!


----------

